# Toy danger alert



## Kerry Foose (Feb 20, 2010)

TOY WARNING!!!

Last night at agility class, a vet, who is a fellow agility student was
telling us about a case she had this week. The dog ate a child's teddy bear
and was very sick. When she opened the dog up to remove what she thought was
an intestinal obstruction she found a huge gelatin type mess inside and the
dogs intestines were black and the tissue dead. The dog will die no surgery
can fix him up there was no living intestine left from stomach to colon.

This was not an obstruction. .... so she called the manufacturer of the
Teddy Bear on a quest to find out what the gel was and what killed the dog.
Turns out the stuffing in children's toys contains ingredients for flame
retardants and mite control! It is designed to become a gel. It is highly
toxic. Now you would think a child's toy would be safe because it is for
children, but they don't expect a child to eat the stuffing of the toys...
huummmm that seems a bit scary too. But we all know dogs demolish stuffed
toys.

So do not give or buy your dog any children's stuffed animals... some people
get them at goodwill etc. The vet will be posting a warning and story and I
will send any other facts as needed and as I learn more. Maybe some
children's toys do not have this ingredient, but better to be safe than
sorry. So meanwhile, make sure all your dog toys are for dogs. Please pass
this on... it is a horrible death she described and one that can be avoided.
Permission granted to cross-post


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Everyone Panic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111

Actually don't

http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/stuffedtoys.asp

LIAR LIAR PANTS ON FIRE!


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Just a reminder also for this time of year....Cocoa bark mulch is just as or more toxic to dogs than chocolate.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

James Downey said:


> Everyone Panic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111
> 
> Actually don't
> 
> ...


Did you actually READ the snopes thing? It HAS happened, even though the story reported in the email is a fabrication of one or two similar stories. There is a_ chance_ that the eating of the toy was not the cause of the dog's death. If it was the cause, more cases will appear over time to support or debunk the warning.


----------



## Kerry Foose (Feb 20, 2010)

James Downey said:


> Everyone Panic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111
> 
> Actually don't
> 
> ...


_

Well in any case, my heart was in the right place...sorry for the false alarm.... just cross posting as a precaution._
:-k


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Kerry Foose said:


> _
> 
> Well in any case, my heart was in the right place...sorry for the false alarm.... just cross posting as a precaution._
> :-k


Don't worry about it Kerry. And thank you for posting....it serves as a great reminder that we all need to have common sense about what our dogs play with, eat, live around and can get into......stuff like this can happen.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> Did you actually READ the snopes thing? It HAS happened, even though the story reported in the email is a fabrication of one or two similar stories. There is a_ chance_ that the eating of the toy was not the cause of the dog's death. If it was the cause, more cases will appear over time to support or debunk the warning.



No I was busy feeding my dog a teddy bear.


----------

